# Easton EC90 SLX wheels



## gibson00

Anyone use/try these? How do they compare to Bontrager XXX's?? 
And besides from Ceramic bearings, is there much difference between 2008 and 2009? The 2008's seem readily available on ebay for about 1k..
thx!


----------



## david462

They are super nice wheels, my teammate rides them (2008s). I think the main difference from 08 to 09 is the new hubs (check eastons website). Easton hubs are really nice though, and are super smooth. He only had to true them once (a week or two after riding them), and hes ~180lbs and puts out some power.

As far as the bontragers, dont know much about those, but ive never been a fan of their wheels. Maybe those would be an exception though.


----------



## CleavesF

The hubs are different. I just got my '08 EA90 SLX and they're pretty amazing, both in performance and looks. 

The new R4 hubs got a larger axle that weights less and ceramic bearings. Either way, the old R4 (if you can call them old) without the ceramic bearings are still plenty smooth. 

Just so you know, the R4 hubs are also a bit noisy. This is compared to my Mavics. But when you're going fast, you can't hear them because of all the wind. But when slow, I could see it could get annoying, but I don't care. 

I would assume the new R4 v2 hubs are the same in noise output.


----------



## david462

CleavesF said:


> The hubs are different. I just got my '08 EA90 SLX and they're pretty amazing, both in performance and looks.
> 
> The new R4 hubs got a larger axle that weights less and ceramic bearings. Either way, the old R4 (if you can call them old) without the ceramic bearings are still plenty smooth.
> 
> Just so you know, the R4 hubs are also a bit noisy. This is compared to my Mavics. But when you're going fast, you can't hear them because of all the wind. But when slow, I could see it could get annoying, but I don't care.
> 
> I would assume the new R4 v2 hubs are the same in noise output.


the OP was talking about the carbon (EC90 slx) wheels. off the top of my head i believe those come with ceramic bearings in the r4 hub


----------



## CleavesF

I know, but the hubs are the same. EC90 and EA90 hubs for 2008 are the R4.

EC90 and the EA90 for 2009 are the R4 SL (the second revision)


----------



## brentster

Hey Cleaves, I bought the EA90's a few months ago and was a bit surprised at the noise compared to my original wheels (Easton Vistas). They get quiter after a while so perhaps they just need to get broken in. Soooooo smooth.


----------



## david462

CleavesF said:


> I know, but the hubs are the same. EC90 and EA90 hubs for 2008 are the R4.
> 
> EC90 and the EA90 for 2009 are the R4 SL (the second revision)


yeah, i just thought they upgrade the r4 hubs to ceramics for their $1600 carbon sets. maybe not, i might go take a look though


----------



## gibson00

So given that the 2008 EC90 SLX's can be found for under $1000, why don't more people use them for fast/fun training? They are reported as being very strong, and only weigh about 1175 grams..


----------



## CleavesF

In addition, 3rd party ceramic upgrades are about ~$60 bucks per wheels for the 2008 R4 hubs.


----------



## veloci1

My apologies for bringing this topis back up. but, is the general opinion that these are the best deal out there? if they are strong for training and racing, and they can handle a 190 lbs rider, these are for sure the best bargain out there. does anyone have any negative opinions or experiences with these?

i am ready to buy a pair, so, please, let me know.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Defining value*



veloci1 said:


> My apologies for bringing this topis back up. but, is the general opinion that these are the best deal out there?


Depends on your definition of value. If you are competing at the highest levels, then you could argue that these (and many other) wheels are needed. They will not make you into a high level competitor, but may help you beat (just by a fraction) others at that level who have inferior equipment. For the rest of us, $900 is a lot of money for a set of wheels that might save 15 seconds an hour at 250 watts on a 6% grade climb.


----------



## gibson00

veloci1 said:


> My apologies for bringing this topis back up. but, is the general opinion that these are the best deal out there? if they are strong for training and racing, and they can handle a 190 lbs rider, these are for sure the best bargain out there. does anyone have any negative opinions or experiences with these?
> 
> i am ready to buy a pair, so, please, let me know.


I didn't end up getting a pair only because I was torn between aero and light weight, and decided to go with an aero wheelset that I could beat up daily (Cosmic Carbone SL's).
But if I had decided to go lightweight, the Eastons would have been my first choice. I say go for it.
And lets face it, none of these wheels are 'needed' for us mere mortals....but they sure are fun! The Eastons probably won't make you much faster, but it will definitely change the way your bike feels.


----------



## charleym

Cleaves and/or Brentster,
Do you know of anything you can do about the hub noise, other than keep riding until they're broken in? How long before the noise goes away?


----------



## brentster

charleym said:


> Cleaves and/or Brentster,
> Do you know of anything you can do about the hub noise, other than keep riding until they're broken in? How long before the noise goes away?


Hub noise? I'm not sure about that one. After 6 months, my hubs became a little loose, meaning I could wobble the wheels a bit at a stand still. I brought it to a bike shop and they fixed them in about 3 minutes. Perhaps, that would work.


----------



## CleavesF

Well I only got about 70 miles on mine since there's snow outside. 

I don't think the hubs are bad, they're very smooth, but they're noisy compared to my Mavics. 

I'd say they sing like Chris Kings or White Industries. That ratcheting is noisy. I like nice and quiet. But I guess I shouldn't complain, the bike is faster and lighter by like 2 lbs.


----------



## brentster

CleavesF said:


> Well I only got about 70 miles on mine since there's snow outside.
> 
> I don't think the hubs are bad, they're very smooth, but they're noisy compared to my Mavics.
> 
> I'd say they sing like Chris Kings or White Industries. That ratcheting is noisy. I like nice and quiet. But I guess I shouldn't complain, the bike is faster and lighter by like 2 lbs.



Oh THAT noise!!! lol Yes, mine were a bit noisy at first as well. Took a few weeks to quite down. In the outer gears, they still make a bit of chatter, but its not that bad.

Enjoy!!


----------



## markito200

The freehub body is very easy to take off in the R4s dab a little light grease on the steel ring where the pawls engage and the will be as silent as the old shimano clutch mtb hubs f the early 90's


----------



## CleavesF

brentster said:


> Oh THAT noise!!! lol Yes, mine were a bit noisy at first as well. Took a few weeks to quite down. In the outer gears, they still make a bit of chatter, but its not that bad.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Yeah, it's not bad once you're actually riding. The wind usually makes you deaf anyways. 

But when rolling slowly on joyrides around town... Sometimes I wish... :aureola: 

Oh well, it's was a nice holiday present to myself.


----------



## gibson00

I managed to snag a pair of EC90 SLX's off the bay last night for $625 new. Too hard to pass up at that price!! Looking forward to trying them, and comparing to my heavier Cosmic Carbone SL's.


----------



## cmg

gibson00 said:


> I managed to snag a pair of EC90 SLX's off the bay last night for $625 new. Too hard to pass up at that price!! Looking forward to trying them, and comparing to my heavier Cosmic Carbone SL's.



Lucky guy, great price. i guess shops are clearing out 2008. post a ride report.


----------



## lawr

veloci1 said:


> My apologies for bringing this topis back up. but, is the general opinion that these are the best deal out there? if they are strong for training and racing, and they can handle a 190 lbs rider, these are for sure the best bargain out there. does anyone have any negative opinions or experiences with these?
> 
> i am ready to buy a pair, so, please, let me know.


I had 07 EA90 SLX on my Specialized Roubaix Comp (sold). Put on about 3000 miles with them with Vittoria Diamante Pros. I'm 195 lbs - they had to be trued once and one spoke broke at the rim(?). My LBS asked the rep about my weight and style of riding and he said ok. I liked them. Would buy them again.


----------



## Easton

FYI, for 2009 the EC90 SLX's also come with SwissStop yellow pads.


----------



## 1stmh

I can't believe people don;t like the hub sound. I love that noise!

Anyway, I'm thinking I might get these wheels. people still liking them?


----------



## CleavesF

Yeah they still good and noisy  

It's not that bad, but if it's louder than my training set... it's loud since you know, I put more miles on those than these.


----------



## 1stmh

I ordered a pair of EA 90 SL's today - i figure a few extra spokes can't hurt. The other diff to the SLX's is no ceramic bearings, but oh well. That thing called a budget, huh!


----------



## boostmiser

I'm looking at a set of these at a lbs. $550 less %15....good deal, no?


----------



## threshold350

*Depends if EC90 or EA90*

If they are the EC90 and not the EA90, then it is definitely a good deal. EC90 are over $1000.


----------



## carlosferreira1975

gibson00 said:


> I managed to snag a pair of EC90 SLX's off the bay last night for $625 new. Too hard to pass up at that price!! Looking forward to trying them, and comparing to my heavier Cosmic Carbone SL's.


so how much difference/


----------



## iclypso

Brush the dust off?


----------



## gibson00

carlosferreira1975 said:


> so how much difference/


lol, old thread!

I used both wheelsets quite a bit, and in the end, I did -not- notice much difference, and in fact liked the heavier carbones more. The eastons felt a bit lighter underneath me, as in, when moving the bike back and forth while climbing. But the carbones felt better overall in most situations. Never felt like I gained anything from the lighter wheels, even while climbing.


----------

